# Linken?



## PMTheQuick (5. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich hab nen Problem (schon wieder)... Ich las erst gerade das TeeJay Tutorial durch, wo es um einen Kernel geht... Jetzt wollte ich die zwei Files linken, aber es gibt nen Syntaxfehler...

link.txt:

```
INPUT(kernel2.obj kernel_main.obj)
.text 0x10200 : {
```

Hier der Fehler:
progs\ld:link.txt:2: syntax error

Bin am verzweifeln... Schon jetzt vielmal danke!  Noch einen schönen Tag,

Gruss
PMTheQuick

P.S.: Ohne die 2. Linie, komnmt ein Fehler, das das Dateiformat nicht unterstützt wird...


----------



## PMTheQuick (6. Juni 2006)

Weiss denn niemand eine Antwort?  

Gruss
PMTheQuick  

PS: Kommt jetzt nicht mit No Spam oder so


----------



## Azi (6. Juni 2006)

Die Link.txt sieht anders aus, nämlich so:

```
OUTPUT_FORMAT("binary") 
INPUT(kernel32.obj ckernel.obj)
ENTRY(start)
SECTIONS
{
  .text  0x10200 : {
    code = .; _code = .; __code = .;
    *(.text)
    . = ALIGN(1);
  }
  .data  : {
    data = .; _data = .; __data = .;
    *(.data)
    . = ALIGN(1);
  }
  .bss  :
  {
    bss = .; _bss = .; __bss = .;
    *(.bss)
    . = ALIGN(1);
  }
  end = .; _end = .; __end = .;
}
```
Hättest du dir das Beispiel heruntergeladen, hättest du es gesehen

P.S.: Für die OS-Entwicklung würde ich folgendes Forum vorschlagen, ich geh mal davon aus, dass es hier nicht so viele OS-Entwickler gibt...:
http://lowlevel.brainsware.org/forum/

P.S.2: Ich glaube, ich bekomme mein OS noch heute so hin, dass es von GRUB gebootet werden kann


----------

